# Lovely Linda, 2 year old Pharaoh Hound Cross



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely Linda, 2 year old Pharaoh Hound Cross



Linda is such a stunning, super affectionate sweet girl! She is a real little character, full of energy and fun! She is just so adorable and loves life! She is really eager to please and is very clever, with some one on one training she will be amazing.

Linda is a Pharaoh Hound Cross (Podenco Adaluz) she is 2 years old and is a small to medium girl she weighs around 12 kg.

She does love to have a good run and loves her walks! Linda is a typical hound and loves her home comforts and lounging time. Linda is a very active Podenco and would really suit an active quiet rural home with a very secure garden. She is great with the other dogs but loves being with people too and would be happy with other dogs or as an only dog.

She really is a bundle of fun and incredibly loving and loyal. Linda really does deserve the chance to find her ideal home.

Sadly she has had a very hard life she was an ex-hunting dog who was kept chained up in a shed until she was worked. However she became scared of gunshots so was no good as a hunting dog so they used her for breeding instead. She was rescued by one of our wonderful volunteers. Despite all this you really would not tell what a terrible past she has - she does not seem phased by much, she is just SO happy all the time it is a really joy to see. She seems fine with cats and dog savvy older children as she does jump up quite a lot.

However, we do know that she is scared of very loud noises so whoever adopts this stunning girl will need to be aware of this and be very careful with her. Ideally we would like her to be in a rural home.

Linda has also tested positive for Leishmania so she is on daily medication to manage her condition. She is in great health though and is a vibrant active girl.

Linda is currently fostered in mid-Wales.

If you are interested in offering our Linda a forever home please omplete our online pre-adoption form: SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Adoption Form or contact [email protected] for more info.

Please visit our website at SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Home for details of other dogs available for adoption.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Linda is still looking for her home


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

This little monkey is still looking for a home to call her own this Christmas.


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Linda is still available for adoption.

If you are interested in offering our Linda a forever home please complete our online pre-adoption form via our website at SOS Animals UK - dog rescue - Home or contact [email protected] for more info.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

What a sweet looking girl! Hope she finds a good home soon.


----------

